# Lawnmower bag catch box



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I made this because I have been moving around a lot lately and needed to be able to shoot. It works well I think. The target will be moved back more yet. Just set it up to show you. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. I may grab a few and set them up permanently in the woods to save $ on ammo. Garage sale item.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

I love that idea! I might have to try that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Idea.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a fine idea !!! Thanks for the suggestion.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one dude!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

cool ! and thanks for the video clip

cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking forward to more videos!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty slick idea!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Now that my friend is a super cool Idea...simple I quick to use any time any place~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey... I have knelt those and I am in need of a catchbox! Thanks


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sooo nice! Finally have a convincing excuse that'll explain my green balls! Whooowhoo! You are the best, Chris!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not a bad idea at all! Thanks for sharing!


----------

